# Oberon Bashing



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Anyone else see this thread over at the Amazon boards? Someone is throwing a fit over not being able to get a custom cover done and really badmouthing Oberon. Really sad. I love my Oberon-and I'm planning on ordering the Forest one too. Just can't get enough!

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle%20accessory/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdForum=FxN2DL0SM859KO&cdThread=Tx1HBJFOJ1H7VM5&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Read through to the end. Patrizia and L Buchanan started off rather testy and by the end they were kissing cousins.  

I do wish that if people have an issue about what is posted HERE at Kindleboards about this, that or the other thing, including Oberon covers, they would discuss it here. Then we could actually work to resolve the problem. Posting "over there" about what is said "here" becomes confusing communication which is liable to be misinterpreted and cause hard feelings.

L


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

That was almost as good a story as some of the books I've read. Very touching!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I read through the thread. I can see the original poster's point (I don't agree with how the thread deteriorated though) Y'all know I love Oberon and have ordered many items from them and intend to order more. I know many people who have requested custom covers and been told no. It does seem a bit unfair and inconsistent to do them for some people, but not others. I understand the one for Patrizia, really. But the others? As happy as I am for them to be able to get them, there's just something not right with the way it was handled. It's rather frustrating for the ones who have been requesting the custom covers to see the ones they wanted being made for others after they've been told no. I think VictoriaP's post was right on the money. 

Not bashing in any way. I'm a huge Oberon addict.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I read through the thread. I can see the original poster's point (I don't agree with how the thread deteriorated though) Y'all know I love Oberon and have ordered many items from them and intend to order more. I know many people who have requested custom covers and been told no. It does seem a bit unfair and inconsistent to do them for some people, but not others. I understand the one for Patrizia, really. But the others? As happy as I am for them to be able to get them, there's just something not right with the way it was handled. It's rather frustrating for the ones who have been requesting the custom covers to see the ones they wanted being made for others after they've been told no. I think VictoriaP's post was right on the money.
> 
> Not bashing in any way. I'm a huge Oberon addict.


I have to agree as well. 
I read through the entire thread and VictoriaP asked all the questions I had about the custom orders. I,too, think the way it was handled was very poor. Why should how much a person has spent in the past determine if they get a custom order? And, I still don't understand why there are so many color options for the journals but not for the Kindles.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't believe the pettiness in those complaints. A small business has every right to treat favored customers a little differently, and testing new styles in limited production is just common sense. And not only does that person decide that not getting her ideal choice of cover is worth throwing a hissy fit over, she then proceeds to spend what must have been _hours_ on the topic. Must be nice not to have any _real_ problems.

edit: Sorry, I'm a little crabby. Reached my limit of tolerance of whininess for the day.


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow -- it's not even directed at me & yet what a bummer it is to read your post Susan in VA. Now I'm crabby too.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I know some folks don't like to hear anything but praise for Oberon, but I have to agree, some of their business practices are a little inconsistent.  I ordered my first cover (Butterfly) days before they came out with the Three Graces cover.  I had called and asked specifically if the Three Graces was available and told no.  When I saw the Three Graces available before I had even received my Butterfly cover I called and asked to exchange...I was told no.  I personally will not buy another cover for my K1.  I think the quality of the Butterfly cover is excellent and I don't need more than one cover.  This all being said I still think Oberon covers are very nice and my husband ordered Tree of Life for his K2.  I just think since I  had specifically asked for Three Graces and it became available before I even received my Butterfly cover it would have been a nice, customer friendly thing to do to exchange it.  So I must agree, some customers seem to be treated differently than others even though we all pay the same price.  I am not whining....I just feel I was treated as a less valuable customer.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Xina said:


> Wow -- it's not even directed at me & yet what a bummer it is to read your post Susan in VA. Now I'm crabby too.


So sorry, Xina, that was not my intent. I should know better than to read posts on other, less-civil sites, they just annoy me. And if there are too many of those in one day, eventually I  turn green and my shirt tears and get somewhat less diplomatic myself. My crabbiness was not directed at anyone on KB.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I can't believe the pettiness in those complaints. A small business has every right to treat favored customers a little differently, and testing new styles in limited production is just common sense. And not only does that person decide that not getting her ideal choice of cover is worth throwing a hissy fit over, she then proceeds to spend what must have been _hours_ on the topic. Must be nice not to have any _real_ problems.
> 
> edit: Sorry, I'm a little crabby. Reached my limit of tolerance of whininess for the day.


I totally understand. *Whines to self*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> Why should how much a person has spent in the past determine if they get a custom order?


Leaving aside the question of whether or not it is convenient or financially sound for them to produce custom orders, it is perfectly normal for a small business to treat its best customers preferentially. Most small businesses will do so. Restaurants will bring a free dessert, hairdressers will give you an appointment before or after normal opening hours, an antique shop will call you if something really special comes in -- IF you've been one of their best clients in the past. It's just good business practice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, here's what I wish: I wish what happens on the Amazon Boards would stay on the Amazon Boards. Just because they get in a food fight over there, does it have to spill over to here? Sigh...

And here's what I think: I think everyone here is an adult and capable of deciding for themselves whether they've been fairly treated by a company. If they haven't, they should contact the company. (I know I say this all the time, but I really believe this.)

We can't fix your issue; only the company can. My boss used to say that she couldn't fix a customer's problem if she didn't know about it. If you're not happy with how the company addresses your issue, that's a legitimate reason for YOU not to be happy with the company, but it doesn't mean others might not have a different experience with the company. Or, the reverse, your good experience doesn't mean everyone will have a good experience.

While I do think it is useful to hear about people's experiences with a company, we shouldn't make it personal.

(I also know that none of us have any idea what might or might not be going on in someone else's life, so let's not go there, OK?)

There are actually people out there who (gasp!) don't like Oberons....that's okay too.

It's late, let's let this thread die a natural death and go back to discussing the world's worst songs. Muskrat love, anyone? 

Betsy








still wearing my Cinco de Mayo moderator's hat...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are actually people out there who (gasp!) don't like Oberons....that's okay too.


Maybe they're just holding out for you to quilt them a cover! 


Spoiler



(Custom-made, of course.)





Spoiler



Sorry, couldn't resist.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's late, let's let this thread die a natural death and go back to discussing the world's worst songs. Muskrat love, anyone?


<sigh> I wish I had Photoshop. I'd post a picture of Hugh holding a muskrat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, here's what I wish: I wish what happens on the Amazon Boards would stay on the Amazon Boards. Just because they get in a food fight over there, does it have to spill over to here? Sigh...
> 
> And here's what I think: I think everyone here is an adult and capable of deciding for themselves whether they've been fairly treated by a company. If they haven't, they should contact the company. (I know I say this all the time, but I really believe this.)
> 
> ...


Lovely hat. Makes you look quite younger. Or have you stolen the sorcerers stone?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I want to borrow your hat...LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What makes you think this isn't what I look like?


Actually I looked a bit like that when I WAS that age...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What makes you think this isn't what I look like?
> 
> 
> Actually I looked a bit like that when I WAS that age...
> ...


I don't know, maybe the Asian woman in the boat with no teeth was supposed to be you as well. Face and dental work lately?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a woman of many faces....

Betsy


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I love Muskrat Love!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, here's what I wish: I wish what happens on the Amazon Boards would stay on the Amazon Boards. Just because they get in a food fight over there, does it have to spill over to here? Sigh...


I'm sorry. Go ahead and delete the whole thing if you want. The only reason I posted about it here is because the thread specifically referenced posts and people on THIS board. I guess I should have kept my mouth shut. Won't happen again.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

NYCKindleFan, I don't think what Betsy said was personal.  Please don't keep your mouth shut


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

SOLUTION!

This is the ONLY Kindle related board I read.

Eric


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Still a trainer of dogs... said:


> SOLUTION!
> 
> This is the ONLY Kindle related board I read.
> 
> Eric


Thank you, Eric.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I've PM'd NYC, but I want to put it on the public record:

Please be sure that I in no way was saying anything about NYC's original post, people post all the time about what's on Amazon's boards.  I was trying to say (apparently poorly)that just because people are FIGHTING about something on Amazon, we should not refight those fights here.  It was the late night slings and arrows that were happening that I was trying to address.

NYC, you're a valued member of the KindleBoards community, no way we want you to stop posting.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was the late night slings and arrows that were happening that I was trying to address.


I'll take that as (at least partially) directed at me, and I apologize. It had been a long day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Made even longer by a sick kid, I'm sure!  

All I'll say is that there were several people engaging last night.    I'm glad it settled down.

Did you ever get your paper done?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Made even longer by a sick kid, I'm sure!
> 
> All I'll say is that there were several people engaging last night.  I'm glad it settled down.
> 
> ...


_That_ paper is done, yes. Several more to go. Everything's due at once when the semester is about to end...

The formerly sick kid is happy to be back at school! And yes, there's a chance that that contributed, though she's pretty easygoing even when sick, which happens rarely. Looking back, I think it was a different root cause -- *elsewhere*, somebody YELLED AT ME FOR MULTIPLE PARAGRAPHS without bothering to actually _read_ any of the posts in the thread, and instead of saying what I really thought, I took a deep breath and answered politely. Later it nagged at me. Alas, the older I get, the less patience I have...

But it's a new day, and there's bread dough rising in the kitchen, and the birds are singing...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys - As one who received a custom cover, I just have to pipe in here, then I'll be silent for a while  

I read the other thread and was disappointed in what was said there by the negative folks.  I love Oberon...I loved them before I received a custom cover and I still love them even though I have requested another custom cover and was told no.  They do what they can when they can and I think it's great.

I just have to say that I'm sorry if my post about my custom cover was frustrating or caused problems for anyone.  I was hoping folks would see it as a preview and be excited for what was to come.  All my postings have been very kindly meant.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was so happy to see the custom covers, and can't wait until the red gingko (sp?) is released so I can order one.  I don't mind waiting.  I consider your a beta version.  Preview of great things to come!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you...yes, I should use different terminology...beta cover...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Thank you...yes, I should use different terminology...beta cover...


I think there would have been less frustration if it had been presented that way. I'm very happy you were able to get a custom beta cover. It's really beautiful!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

okey, dokey...in fairness to myself, I have to say that I didn't know I was presenting it incorrectly.  it is difficult to keep up with every conversation on this board...i'm getting better, but i don't have a lot of time.  i think if i were able to read everything here and also on the amazon board, i would know more about how to say or not say things.  it is unfortunate that sometimes folks seem to want to see the negative in posts instead of the positive. (not talking about you, luv)

i read some posts over and over to see the plus side, to put myself in others shoes and see where they may be coming from because i don't have the benefit of seeing them in person.  maybe that's why i don't get to read everything.    i would never survive on the amazon board, that's why i don't go there.  

i would like all who see this to know that if there is ever a post from me that seems not right or negative or whatever, it was not meant that way.

whew...let's go have fun in another thread...


----------



## Simplemines (Feb 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I can't believe the pettiness in those complaints. A small business has every right to treat favored customers a little differently, and testing new styles in limited production is just common sense. And not only does that person decide that not getting her ideal choice of cover is worth throwing a hissy fit over, she then proceeds to spend what must have been _hours_ on the topic. Must be nice not to have any _real_ problems.


Hmmm. I might agree that a small business has the right to do whatever it wants. But in a small community like Kindle, it might be a really GOOD idea to keep your mouth shut about who you're giving preferences to.

Unless you have a ton of disposable income, an Oberon cover is a significant investment for something you WANT, but you don't NEED (there are lots of choices out there to protect a Kindle.)

Why would a business deliberately antagonize its customers? They may not have meant to, but that's the upshot.

Btw, I say this as someone with no ax to grind. I already have my Oberon K cover (among other Oberon items.) I was fine with the designs and colors I got, all standard.

I do, however, see how people who are really vested in this could be annoyed. Oberon may make some lovely items, but there is more than a touch of flakiness in how the business operates.

Some might think that's a cute eccentricity. Perhaps, but IMHO, not at THESE prices!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.. I wouldn't say we were kissing cousins but in the past she for some reason has made some comments towards me.. which I indicated.  I admit I would rather keep the peace then not.. I dont have anything personal against her I am just sick of the attacks.

I talked to Don about this and you all saw my response to it.  The boards over there seem to have become more and more hostile which is why I like this place.. I just dont see the need for petty personal discussions that are hurtful and pointless.

Anyway it is what it is, and Oberon stands by it.. I am finding people who whine are always going to find a way.

I also think that we all have different styles of communicating and some click and others don't.  Inflection is so hard on a board, I tend to be business like.. some people see that as rude on that board and it was taken wrong.  So I think it helps to realize what may come off as snide really is not meant to be.

I love that we seem not have that issue here... Love this board... and the more time I spend in that environment the more I appreciate you guys


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

What the heck is an Oberon?

And why would I want to bash one?

Is it sort of like Wack-A-Mole?

Eric


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.. well they are leather so make sure you bring good tools  but they are way to expensive to "bash".  you might just want to wrap it around the kindle instead


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> LOL.. I wouldn't say we were kissing cousins but in the past she for some reason has made some comments towards me.. which I indicated. I admit I would rather keep the peace then not.. I dont have anything personal against her I am just sick of the attacks.
> 
> I talked to Don about this and you all saw my response to it. The boards over there seem to have become more and more hostile which is why I like this place.. I just dont see the need for petty personal discussions that are hurtful and pointless.
> 
> ...


I read the posts...and think you are great! You did an awesome job!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I also think that we all have different styles of communicating and some click and others don't. Inflection is so hard on a board, I tend to be business like.. some people see that as rude on that board and it was taken wrong. So I think it helps to realize what may come off as snide really is not meant to be.


Some of the endless rants on other sites (*not* specifically referring to the Amazon kerfluffle) would probably have stopped after the first exchange if it had been verbal, accompanied by facial expressions and such. Online communication is so easy to misunderstand.

Although for years I used to dislike using cutesy emoticons in every second sentence, I find myself doing it far more often now just to make absolutely sure that neutral-but-blunt statements are not taken as aggression, or that sarcasm is not taken literally.


Spoiler



Next I'll be drawing hearts over my i's.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Some of the endless rants on other sites (*not* specifically referring to the Amazon kerfluffle) would probably have stopped after the first exchange if it had been verbal, accompanied by facial expressions and such. Online communication is so easy to misunderstand.
> 
> Although for years I used to dislike using cutesy emoticons in every second sentence, I find myself doing it far more often now just to make absolutely sure that neutral-but-blunt statements are not taken as aggression, or that sarcasm is not taken literally.
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

NeverSleeps

thank you for the kind words.. I just wanted it to end on a pleasant note.. but I can't take all the credit, she was willing to meet me halfway.  But that board is getting nastier and I have to tell you now with the combining and all the DX whining its not going to get better anytime soon.

Susan 

I totally agree.. things that would be squashed or edited in real life seem to be fair game on the net.  Icons help but sometimes people want ot keep things going for whatever reason.  Maybe its a bright spot in a dull day.. LOL. who knows what drives people


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh!  I just reread my original post in Oberon covers, which is prettiest thread and nowhere did I say it was a custom cover.  I don't feel at all bad now...somewhere along the line someone got the idea that I presented this incorrectly, but when you look at the original post, I quote my email from Oberon with the reasoning behind them sending me the cover.  It is clearly stated in there that they would be offering it in the fall and again, nowhere does it say custom.

Gee...this all seems like a huge case of symantics (sp?) to me.

Patrizia - I have the utmost respect for what you do for a living.  I could never in a million years do it...


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Pawlaw, your cover and Patrizia's cover I don't think were ever the ones in question. 
IIRC, there is a wine cover ( don't remember the pattern) and a saddle Hokusai wave that have been noted as being "custom". No other disclaimer on those that I have read. 

I have no problem with Patrizia's gift. That's what it was. Yours obviously was considered a "tester".


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Peace is beautiful...thanks Patrizia for your efforts.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> Pawlaw, your cover and Patrizia's cover I don't think were ever the ones in question.
> IIRC, there is a wine cover ( don't remember the pattern) and a saddle Hokusai wave that have been noted as being "custom". No other disclaimer on those that I have read.
> 
> I have no problem with Patrizia's gift. That's what it was. Yours obviously was considered a "tester".


Really? Oh good...the last thing I want to do is offend someone or cause frustration.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The Dragon Roost was in Wine.

I have to admit, I don't get why they can't make a note that these people want a Sun in Purple (Yes that is what I want). When they make a batch of the purple dye, why can't they toss in X number of Kindle covers so they can make the Purple Sun. Tell folks that they are happy to make the custom cover but can only do so when there are enough covers that need to be dyed in that particular color and that it might be a little while. 

This is probably because I have no clue how the process works. Do they press the cover first and then dye the cover? Do they dye the cover and press it when the cover is still wet? 

I do know that if I could have gotten certain covers in purple, that I would have bought two more covers by now. If they are happy with not making the extra money they could have from me then I am fine with not given them my money. No hard feelings. It just seems like a weird business practice.


----------

